# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Política, Legislación y Tributación  Drawback se mantendrá en 8% hasta junio del 2010 y se reducirá a 6.5% en el segundo semestre

## Bruno Cillóniz

*MEF también dispuso que tasa regresará a 5% en el 2011*  *Lima, dic. 08 (ANDINA).-* La tasa de la restitución de impuestos para las empresas exportadoras, conocido como drawback, se mantendrá en ocho por ciento entre el primero de enero y el 30 de junio del 2010, mientras que en el segundo semestre de dicho año se reducirá a 6.5 por ciento, dispuso hoy el Ministerio de Economía y Finanzas (MEF).  
Cabe señalar que la tasa del drawback se elevó de cinco a ocho por ciento el 31 de enero del 2009 y se tenía previsto mantenerla hasta el 31 de diciembre del presente año. 
Esto como medida temporal del Plan de Estímulo Económico (PEE) del Poder Ejecutivo para afrontar la crisis externa y con el propósito de otorgar un mayor incentivo a las empresas exportadoras, para luego regresarla a su nivel original de cinco por ciento. 
Según un decreto supremo del MEF publicado hoy, a partir del primero de enero del 2011 la tasa del drawback volverá a ser cinco por ciento. 
La semana pasada el ministro de Comercio Exterior y Turismo, Martín Pérez, dijo que el MEF estaba realizando un estudio para determinar la viabilidad de mantener la tasa de ocho por ciento para el drawback. 
Indicó que en dicha evaluación se iba a considerar los resultados que tuvo la tasa de ocho por ciento durante este año y las perspectivas de la economía mundial para el 2010. 
Al respecto, el MEF explicó que de acuerdo a la evaluación realizada, es conveniente establecer un cronograma de modificación de la tasa de restitución del drawback.Temas similares: Artículo: Gobierno mantendrá crecimiento de 7% anual y reducirá desigualdad Artículo: Bajas temperaturas favorecerán a mayoría de cultivos en segundo semestre Artículo: Ransa prevé ingresar al mercado panameño en segundo semestre del año Industria avícola crecería hasta 6% este año impulsado por ventas de segundo semestre Precios de exportaciones agrícolas se recuperarán en segundo semestre, prevé Scotiabank

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

*Entre enero y setiembre 1,490 empresas se beneficiaron con devolución de impuestos a sus exportaciones*  *Lima, dic. 08 (ANDINA).-* El presidente de la Asociación de Exportadores (Adex), José Luis Silva, afirmó hoy que las empresas de su sector tendrán un alivio hasta el 30 de junio del 2010 por la decisión del Ministerio de Economía y Finanzas (MEF) de prorrogar la vigencia de la tasa del drawback de ocho por ciento hasta el primer semestre del próximo año.  
Explicó que apenas se está viendo una frágil recuperación de la actividad productiva en las principales economías del mundo y todos coinciden en que tomará mucho tiempo para recobrar el dinamismo de años anteriores, por lo que la ampliación de la vigencia de esa tasa era algo necesario. 
Definitivamente es un alivio para las empresas exportadoras, eso les permitirá mantenerse en el mercado, sin embargo, esperamos que antes de que concluya ese período se haga una evaluación de los efectos de la crisis para definir si se disminuye la tasa a 6.5 por ciento (como estableció la norma del MEF) o se mantiene en ocho por ciento, comentó. 
Mencionó que la crisis que sufre el sector no tradicional, con una caída anual de 20 por ciento, es la más grave que se registra desde 1983, cuando cayó en 27 por ciento. 
Sin embargo, refirió que a diferencia de ese año, en la actualidad Perú tiene un sector exportador no tradicional con muchas más inversiones y con un poder de generación de empleo descentralizado. 
En ese sentido, dijo que si bien las cifras macroeconómicas muestran una recuperación, se debe diferenciar lo que sucede con las exportaciones con valor agregado. 
La recuperación de los envíos primarios obedece a los precios de los minerales, pero no pasa lo mismo con el sector no tradicional. Ahí radica la importancia de ser más específicos y diferenciar la marcha de ambos sectores para impedir una incorrecta interpretación de las estadísticas, consideró. 
Recordó que el pedido para prorrogar la vigencia de la tasa de ocho por ciento fue hecho por Adex hace tres semanas, luego de lo cual se sostuvieron reuniones de trabajo con el ministro de Comercio Exterior y Turismo, Martín Pérez, y la semana pasada con el de Economía y Finanzas, Luis Carranza. 
Silva señaló que entre enero y setiembre de este año las empresas beneficiadas con el drawback sumaron 1,490. 
Asimismo, de las 2,208 empresas que dejaron de exportar por la crisis, sólo 24 se beneficiaban del drawback, lo que demuestra que ese mecanismo ha sido importante para mantener en actividad a las empresas exportadoras. 
Asimismo, explicó que en octubre último casi todas las regiones redujeron sus exportaciones, sin embargo, el Instituto Nacional de Estadística e Informática (INEI) informó que el empleo sólo cayó en dos de ellas, el resto mantuvo sus niveles. 
Finalmente, indicó que las dos regiones que presentaron caídas (Piura e Ica) tienen una alta incidencia de la actividad textil confecciones, lo que explica las cifras negativas.

----------

